# BC Fasteners tool sale.



## GummyMonster (May 14, 2021)

Morning everyone,
 Just thought I'd pass on a pretty good sale for the month of May.
https://bcfasteners.com/
They carry many good brands of tools of all kinds.
I bought a pair the of Knipex plier/wrench. It's like a super high end set of channel lock pliers crossed with a crescent wrench. The build quality is amazing. Even my wife (who isn't into tools) commented on how well made they look. And for 20% off too.
Check it out, you might find something you desperately need/want.
Ken


----------



## chip4charlie (Jan 12, 2022)

Canadian Tire now sells some Knipex: https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/search-results.html?q=knipex

Also Home Depot: https://www.homedepot.ca/search?q=knipex#!q=knipex


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 12, 2022)

GummyMonster said:


> Morning everyone,
> Just thought I'd pass on a pretty good sale for the month of May.
> https://bcfasteners.com/
> They carry many good brands of tools of all kinds.
> ...



I have a few pairs of different sizes. They are a very good plier. My only complaint is that they seem to tarnish/rust rather easily. Best to keep them well oiled - especially the spring.

Good to know they can be had at Crappy Tire and Home Despots.


----------



## Everett (Jan 12, 2022)

I have some Knipex pliers off the Mac truck, rebranded as Mac.  The side cutters are pretty much indestructible.


----------



## Six O Two (Jan 13, 2022)

KMS also sells Knipex and puts them on sale often. I've had them in my cart often, but haven't yet managed to actually justify picking up a set...




__





						Search Results
					

KMS Tools & Equipment |  - Air Tools Autobody Hand Tools Air Compressors Construction Metalworking Tools Outdoor Tools & Equipment Power Tools Safety Equipment Shop Equipment Tool Boxes Welders Woodworking Hot Deals Classes and Gift Cards C.A.R. Parts Air Nailers and Staplers Gift Ideas Cordless...




					www.kmstools.com


----------

